# Resonable priced board in Penticton, BC?



## alorabuote (Nov 15, 2013)

I need reasonably board for my mare . Nothing over $250 . She was a rescue horse and her vet bills did a very good job of emptying out my pockets so until i'm back on my feet financially I need somewhere quite cheap to board . Pasture is fine , nothing fancy . Would love if there was a round pen or a fenced area i could work her in as she does need a lot of work still . Please let me know


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/21305728448/

Check with them. A lot of people from up and around their.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I know that this is a bit late, but you could also check HCBC forums, castanet.net in the services section or craigslist. Try contacting Diamond H Tack in Kelowna, they keep a few numbers around and know everyone. Also, here's another FB group that could help: https://www.facebook.com/groups/168853886604186/


----------

